

Google Glass: Let Me Get This Straight - dylangs1030
http://davidchartier.com/google-glass-let-me-get-this-straight/

======
kbenson
Am I really supposed to feel the same way about Google Glass as the way I did
about the iPad? Seriously? Because I don't.

Apple takes existing commercial products and makes them better, sometimes
remarkably so.

This is a case of an entirely new product, with possibly drastically different
uses. If there's already something commercial out there like this, I haven't
heard of it, and it must _suck hard_ to not have people jumping for the chance
to get one.

------
xijuan
oh my god..That is exactly how I feel about this..

------
wmf
I would compare Glass Explorer Edition to the iPad _prototypes_ that some
developers had access to. Looking at it that way, Glass is much cheaper and
more open.

